# Logo Hilfe



## tobi_we (15. Juli 2004)

Mein Dad hat eine Speditionsfirma und ich soll ein Logo für ihn entwerfen aber habe kein plan vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen 

Name:

Spedition Graf


----------



## King Euro (15. Juli 2004)

Wir geben hier keine Vorschläge! Du musst wenigstens den Ansatz einer Idee haben!

Sag was du tuhen willst(mach einen Vorschlag), und wir werden dir helfen!


----------



## tobi_we (15. Juli 2004)

die zwei initialen sollen größer geschrieben werden und irgendwie ineinender verschmelzen .. also  S und G


----------



## lefteris (15. Juli 2004)

Tobi,
ich gehe einmal davon aus, dass dein Vater die Spedition nicht erst ab heute hat. Somit duerfte bestimmt ein Logo oder Briefbogen vorhanden sein, der bis dato benutzt wurde. Folglich waere das eine Basis, vorhandenes zu aendern oder zu modifizieren. Das Thema ist, dass Stammkunden bei einem nagelneuen Logo wahrscheinlich Indentifizierungsprobleme haben werden.
Solltest du ein bisherig verwendetes Logo oder Briefpapier haben, zeige es bitte oder sende es mir ueber mail.
In der Werbebranche sind Logoentwuerfe mit das teuerste, was man in Auftrag geben kann, denn es ist eine sehr diffizile Arbeit. Folglich werden diese Auftraege auch sehr gut honoriert.
Lefteris


----------



## tobi_we (16. Juli 2004)

http://www.partycrewweimar.de/Grafik1.jpg

das ist das alte


----------



## Ellie (16. Juli 2004)

Hallo Tobi,

schreib dir mal alle zur Branche gehörigen Begriffe und Gegenstände auf und dann lass deiner Fantasie freien Lauf.

z.B.: Spedition – Transport – Fahrzeug – Lagerung – Garage – Kisten – Seile – Decken... und so weiter.

Bei S fällt mir ein Haken ein, der vielleicht an einer Kette eine Kiste hochzieht. Die könnte wiederum das G sein, grafisch entsprechend dargestellt, also eine Kiste, mit einem G drauf oder sogar in Form eines G...

Spielst Du jetzt mit Block und Bleistift und skizzierst die Bilder die in deinem Kopf doch wohl hoffentlich auftauchen, kommt schnell etwas Passendes dabei heraus. Alternativ kannst Du das Branchenbuch aufschlagen und bei der Konkurrenz abkupfern.

Ellie


----------



## ShadowMan (16. Juli 2004)

Wie Ellie schon sagte würde ich auch einfach mal bei der Konkurrenz schauen. Wichtig dabei: Es sollen Anregungen sein, Kopien sind ein DON'T!

Aber die Idee mit der Kiste hört sich zwar gut an, aber ich denke das ist schon wieder viel zu viel für ein Logo. Immerhin soll dieses ja auf Visitenkarten, Rechnungen usw. und sollte deshalb auch möglichst schlicht und vor allem max. 2-3 farbig sein.

Wieso will dein Dad eigentlich auf einmal ein neues Logo haben? Ihm ist schon klar das das alte einen gewissen Widererkennungswert besitzt und nicht einfach mal nach Lust und Laune geändert werden sollte. 

(Man stelle sich vor die würden das Logo von McD. ändern...ich glaube das wäre für viele junge Fastfoodfreunde eine große Verwirrung *lol*)

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## lefteris (17. Juli 2004)

Shadowman, du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Abkupfern auf gar keinen Fall und wenn schon ein neuer Entwurf, dann den alten so modifizieren, dass er immer noch erkenntlich fuer Stammkunden ist. Aber das habe ich eh schon ausgefuehrt.
Lefteris


----------

